# Question for everyone



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.

There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.  

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?  

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?  

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?

I'm interested in what people think out of idle curiosity.  If this gets interesting, I'll write an article on it.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> ...


I'm definately reading a LOT more. I don't have to wait for an order to arrive. I don't have to drive 30 miles to the bookstore. I don't have to lug books around when I go someplace. I don't have boxes of books to get rid of.

I DO miss just browsing around in the bookstore so I actually went and did that last weekend. Didn't buy anything, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be happy to respond.
I haven't bought a single DTB book since purchasing my Kindle DX in June. I've checked out many books from the library, but that hasn't been a change in my behavior. I've actually bought more books in the last 5 months than I bought in the first 6 months of the year, so publishers are getting more of my money.
I can't see a situation where I would ever buy a printed copy of a book where I had already read it on the Kindle. Maybe for an author autograph, but not just to have a physical copy. Now if publishers offered a bundled deal, DTB + E-version, I might look at that.
I am definitely reading more now that I have my Kindle, but I'm not back up to my peak reading pace from when I was a very young adult.
Hope this provides a little insight.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I'm definately reading a LOT more. I don't have to wait for an order to arrive. I don't have to drive 30 miles to the bookstore. I don't have to lug books around when I go someplace. I don't have boxes of books to get rid of.


What she said.

I did buy Her Fearful Symmetry recently because I will be passing it on to other members of my family, but it killed me to pay for a hardcover when the Kindle version is $9.99. I don't imagine I'll be buying books anymore except as gifts.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks.  Keep the answers coming.  I think some the gloom is misplaced because I don't think technology is going to prevent people reading, just the way we read.  After all, we all need our stories.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? 
*
- whenever possible I download them now. I find the ability to get on the fly definitions, bookmark, highlight, and search have vastly improved my reading experience. That and I now carry nearly 300 books with me on the subway at all times.*

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?

*- no. I don't consider a printed book the real thing. Reading for me has always been about content. My Kindle is tangible. Now if it were some gorgeous coveted first edition or something maybe I would. But that would be about displaying the book rather than reading it.*

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
*YES YES YES*


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


No, there are some books I would like to read that are just not available in Kindle format. I would much prefer to download them but when it is not available and I am not willing to wait, I will buy the DTB. I know there was a paperback I saw recently that looked interesting but the Kindle version was $2 more than the print version so I got the DTB.



> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


How is an e-book any less real than a printed version? I still have it in my possession, I still hold weight in my hand to read it. I don't know how much more tangible it needs to be. I guess if I really wanted to fill more space in my house and dust more often, I would go buy a print version. I have not gone out since I got my Kindle to purchase a print version of a book I read on my Kindle. I do have Kindle versions of books that I had previously though. I know what you are asking but I really don't understand how a book is any less a book just because it is not printed out and bound.



> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


I am probably reading more and buying more. I certainly have more books in my to read queue. Before my Kindle, I never let more than about 20 get into the pile. Now, I have several hundred.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always been an avid reader, but I read and purchase kindle books at a greater rate than ever since I bought my first kindle last March.  The purchasing and reading experience with Kindle is far superior to paper books in my experience.  No waiting or travel to get books.  I find myself browsing for new books regularly on Amazon and with the click of a button I can sample a book or purchase it.  Instant gratification!!  
CJ


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


I haven't bought a single book since I got my K2.



> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


No. The biggest appeals of an e-reader for me are (1) instant access to zillions of books and (2) not having to dispose of hard copies of said books. I've never been into owning books. I always donated the ones that I bought.



> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


Definitely reading more. Buying more -- I don't know. I'm really surprised at the number of free books I'm reading and enjoying.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

haven't got my kindle yet, but have been reading e-books on and off for school and a couple of fiction

- prior to loading e-books on my laptop, I was already not reading as much as I used to. e-books actually allowed me more chances and time to read them (including after getting my iphone, which increased the chances of me reading my books even further).

- personally, like other people, I tend to buy books for the content. I would only buy it if it's for a compelling reason ever since i can read them as an e-book. That said, there's still a lot of books not in the e-book format, such as good non-fiction books and most textbooks, so I have still been buying actual books.

- the advent of e-books also allowed me to go beyond my circle of what I was willing to read. my reading choices dwindled a few years ago due to limited finances (books in Australia were exponentially more expensive than where I came form). So I kept to my couple of favourite authors. Now with e-books, I am actually exploring more choices of authors.

- besides that, 6 months prior to this, I didn't actually stay near a library and transportation was difficult to get to the closest one. The university I attended didn't have a fiction section either so using uni library was out of question. e-books allowed that difference.

- Would I ever buy physical books once I get the Kindle and if they mostly change formats? yes, probably. particularly non-fiction books. unfortunately, I have an addiction to paper products that all my beloved gadgets can't fulfil. I still own a diary even though I have an iphone. I might not even use it at all, but I like having one around me. The same goes for books, I like their smells and their feel, so while I won't buy as frequently, I won't rule it out entirely.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? 
*I rarely bought new printed books. I either bought used books or I read books from the library.*

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? 
*No, I don't need the printed book once I've read the kindle version. I'd only buy it for a book signing. It goes the other way as well... if I have the printed book I'll read that rather than purchasing it for kindle.*

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
*I am reading much more since I got my Kindle. I'm still reading my used books & books from the library, but it isn't as enjoyable as reading on my kindle!*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I still purchase Magazines.. but that is because the ones I purchase are for quilting.. and well.. GOTTA have COLOR!

Since buying my kindle a year ago. I have bought 1 DTB... and well, 20+ ebooks a month, although I have been lucky this month with all the freebies.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> How is an e-book any less real than a printed version? I still have it in my possession, I still hold weight in my hand to read it. I don't know how much more tangible it needs to be. I guess if I really wanted to fill more space in my house and dust more often, I would go buy a print version. I have not gone out since I got my Kindle to purchase a print version of a book I read on my Kindle. I do have Kindle versions of books that I had previously though. I know what you are asking but I really don't understand how a book is any less a book just because it is not printed out and bound.


One of the things talked about paper books vs. e-books is the whole thing about it's hard to cherish a pdf file over a phyiscal book. I suppose it comes down to a person's perception of how they value the book. For some people, it's having the book in their hand and not disk space on a hard drive.

I'm interested to see if that need/perception is changing.

For alternative point of view, as a writer, I want my stories to be read, and it doesn't matter if it's a download, paper book, audio or tea cup. It's all about being read--and getting paid for it.


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

I am reading about the same, but since I got my Kindle I haven't purchased any DTBs.  I am reading a greater variety than BK (Before Kindle) as I get a greater exposure through this board than I did browsing through a bookstore.

Robert


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?
I'll buy a DTB as a gift for someone, or if it isn't available on Kindle, if it really appeals to me.  

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? 
I definitely would NOT buy the same book again - when I already own it!   

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
Yes, I'm reading much more than ever before.  And many more genres too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?

*I still buy printed books when graphics or illustrations are a key part of the book. For a book that is purely text, I bought one book that wasn't yet available on the Kindle that I concluded I just HAD to read right now. I'm sure that will happen again in the future, but my purchase of printed books is going way, way down and will stay there.*

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?

*I have the book on my Kindle, I already have the real thing! At least for text-based books, the words are the key, right? I have a few books that I do cherish as "things" as much or more than books, but these are things like especially-remembered books from my childhood, a college textbook that my grandfather used, and a book in my professional field from 1940. For books that I read, the words are the thing, not the pages and bindings.*

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?

*Yep. I'm also reading a different sort of book. Much more fiction and less nonfiction. I'm sure that will change as I get to miss my nonfic. I'm also spending much less on books, reading a lot of free or discounted ones, though it will be quite awhile yet before I've made up for buying the Kindle!*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


My knee jerk reaction was to say that I've cut way down on buying printed books since getting the kindle, but then realized that I bought a dozen books for my trip to Peru/Ecuador because I didn't take the kindle.



SimonWood said:


> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


kindle books ARE the "real" thing. what's not real about them? they have the same words as the DTV and that's what I'm doing, reading the words. I feel no need to clutter up the apartment with more copies of something I own.



SimonWood said:


> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


I am buying more books now that I have the kindle, mostly because of recommendations here for things that sound good to me. I have a massive backlog of things to be read and am trying to not download again until next year.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? 
* I only bought maybe 4 printed books since I got my Kindle and they were either cookbooks or out of print used paperbacks not available in ebook format. *

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? 
* an ebook is the real thing for me. I don't buy 2 of the same book no matter what the format*

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
* I read maybe 5 books in 5 years before I got the Kindle, since I got it in December 08, I have read 170 books. 
So yeah, I guess you can say I read more books lol *


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

SimonWood said:


> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


Yes, however, it should be noted that that answer is misleading. Without the Kindle the only books that I would have bought would be whatever is left in The Wheel of Time series.

The exception would be graphic novels and manga, I buy very very few nowadays but I'd never consider purchasing any of them for any of the currently available e-readers as they are all inadequate for that type of material.



> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterward to satisfy a tangible need for the real thing?


No but I will do the opposite, repurchase a book that I like for the Kindle.

As far as tangibility goes, I'd say that e-readers do lack when it comes to pages, but they are far superior when it comes to covers. I have never purchased a DTB whose cover could even begin to compare with one of my Oberons that I have for my DX (Purple Roof of Heaven and Red River Garden, and I'll likely get a Saddle Celtic Hound in January of next year.)



> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


Absolutely, not only that but I'm reading books that I'd never have considered before (The Lacuna being a good example), and I've also been reading on my work breaks which is something that I had never thought of doing before purchasing a Kindle. It should be noted that I take my work breaks in my car (no smoking allowed in the building) and while I would prefer my K1 over DTB's (the DX is just too big for such a cramped space), I find myself preferring the convenience of paperbacks as I can just leave it in the car, whereas I'd have to lug the Kindle around with me.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I only buy books for others or cookbooks, magazines and such.  I did buy 1 book that I thought I couldn't wait to read but it took me about 2 months to read it (I kept trying to push the next page button and it felt awkward to hold) lol.  I have always read a lot and now feel that I do read even more.  I would only buy a book that I own on Kindle if it was a gift for someone else.  I now read book in different genre's that I never would have even looked at before.  Kindle has really opened new vistas to me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not only reading a lot more but there is a lot more variety in the books I am reading.  I have also spent far more than usual on books which is saying something since I did spend quite a bit monthly at Barnes and Noble... and not just on coffee.  I also still buy DTBs for books I really like.  But since I am buying them for collecting purposes, I now have room on my shelves for books I want to actually display and not just ones I had to buy in order to read in mass market paperback.  It also allows me to spend more for autographed or premium quality books whereas before I would simply buy what I could find since I can be tough on books sometimes when I read them.  On top of that I have always collected Easton Press books and I doubt I will ever stop doing that.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I have also been reading more than before and I have found a lot of new authors through the Kindle store. I have purchased a couple of DTBs because they weren't available on the Kindle, but that's the only reason. I have purchased a Kindle version of a few DTBs I already owned, but never the other way around.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Before Kindle, I always waited for the book to come out in paperback. Never purchased in Hardback unless it was on sale at the bookstore for $5.00. Or would go to the library if I didn't want to wait.

I read about the same but I have changed who I read as I have come across a broader selection of books. With being able to get a sample instead of debating at the bookstore whether or not I should really buy it and many times i would decide to wait and then completely forget. With the kindle I don't forget, it keeps a nice long growing list for me 

Also with the kindle, I no longer have to carry books with me as I hate to be stuck somewhere without something to read. Its also very conducive to last minute shopping...ie I just don't feel like reading any books on my list and I'm stuck waiting some where. Now just turn on wispernet and find something. 

I did read a couple of DTB from the library a month or so ago. I just couldn't get comfortable like I can with my kindle. Books just feel too awkward and bulky too me now. That and I had to hunt down a pair of reading glasses!  Which I don't need with the kindle and since the kindle my eyes are getting better that I can read my text books without classes. Not paperbacks though, the writing is too small.

Don't see a reason why I'd buy a DTV. If i want my sister to have a book that I've read then I call her husband   he buys it LOL. He's soo sweet. He usually buys the hardback versions of the series that my sis and I read for her birthday and valentines day. Then he says..."happy birthday/Valentines day to you and your sister" LOL. I'm working on them to get her a kindle!!!!

theresam


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? For myself, yes. I still buy DTB gifts.
> 
> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? No, my kindle books are tangible things.
> 
> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle? I've always read about a book a day, so reading more - no; reading genres I never considered before - yes. I buy more books or download the free books because of the instant gratification. I don't have to drive over an hour to a bookstore or wait on a list at our small library; I see, read or hear about an interesting book or find a new series I like and I can have them immediately.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

1. I have Bought 2 DTB'S since I purchased my K2 in late April.  One from my favorite author whose entire collection I have in HB.  The other I REALLY wanted to read and the author had made it clear she was not a fan of Ebooks.

2.There are a couple of books I'm considering getting in both formats.But for me I think for me to do that it would have to be very special.

3. I'm reading about the same as I did before but I honestly expect that to change because until now I've been alternating between K2 and Paper as I had a Very substantial TBR list piled up.  And I've noticed that I'm not reading the DTB'S as fast as I was before the k2.  so I expect that once I start using the k2 more exclusively I'll be reading more and actually thats kinda scary if you ask my friends who may or may bot read themselves.  One thing the K2 has done already done is that because the prices are so inexpensive for the most part it has allowed me to try new things more easily.  Used to I would stick to Genres/Authors I KNEW I enjoyed.  I wasn't as willing to take a chance on something new


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?
Yes, I only buy a DTB now if it is dependent on color photos (art, crafts, etc.); if I am giving a book as a gift; if I see something at a yard sale for 25 cents and it is still $9.99 on Amazon. And those tend to sit around for quite a while, because reading on my Kindle is by far a better, more comfortable reading experience.
And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangible need for the real thing? 
I don't have any such need to satisfy, and I'm very happy to be able to give away the hundreds and hundreds of dust-catching, space-occupying books I've accumulated so far. And I second what others have said-to me, the "real thing" of a book is the content, not a pile of paper, ink and glue.
Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
I've always been a voracious reader, so it would be hard to read any more than I already did. Sometimes you just have to go to work or get some sleep!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, No, Yes.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, No, Yes.


My favorite answer so far.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?

*I still buy DTB. I am a big fan of historical fiction and many older books are not available for Kindle. I am currently reading The Wheel of Fortune by Susan Howatch which isn't available for Kindle. I purchase most of my DTB from Amazon used. For instance, with The Wheel of Fortune I bought it for one cent and $3.99 shipping.

I also still borrow books from the library. I prefer reading books on my Kindle, but with some books it just isn't possible. I don't want to limit my choices to only books available for Kindle.*

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?

*No, I don't feel a need to buy the paper copy. I don't like clutter and that is another feature of the Kindle that I really like. Many of my books are on my Kindle which takes up so little space!

When I finish most DTB I donate them to the library for their next book drive. This helps to avoid clutter and also helps the library.*

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?

*Yes & Yes. Thanks to this forum I have been turned on to many authors & genres that I hadn't read before.*



SimonWood said:


> One of the things talked about paper books vs. e-books is the whole thing about it's hard to cherish a pdf file over a phyiscal book. I suppose it comes down to a person's perception of how they value the book. For some people, it's having the book in their hand and not disk space on a hard drive.
> 
> I'm interested to see if that need/perception is changing.
> 
> For alternative point of view, as a writer, I want my stories to be read, and it doesn't matter if it's a download, paper book, audio or tea cup. It's all about being read--and getting paid for it.


*
The one book where I have a real "need" for the physical book is the Bible. I have many copies of the Bible on my Kindle but I don't get the same sense of fulfillment reading the Bible on my Kindle as to having it physically in my hands.*


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

_Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? _

Yes, mostly so. The only DTB's I've purchased are older, used ones that are not available for the Kindle. 
_
And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? _

Definately not!! I don't purchase books twice! To be completely honest though....I've considering purchasing one of my DTB's for the Kindle because I want to read it again (on my Kindle). Also, I agree completely with Ravenclawprefect...who says the Kindle version isn't the real thing?? My Kindle is tangible and every book I have on it is definately the "real thing!" 
_
Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?_

Yes! I've always been an avid reader but had gotten away from reading in recent years. Since I've had my Kindle, I'm reading 1-2 books a week. I love the ease of Whispernet and being able to have (most) any book I want instantly at my fingertips!! Amazon made a smart marketing move with giving readers the ability to download book samples. I'm reading new material that I probably never would have read if it weren't for the sample. Same thing goes with the free books. I still enjoy shopping in brick & mortar bookstores but now I go home and download them for my Kindle!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?

For just reading - Yes. But I have bought printed cookbooks and workbook type books.

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?

No. On the contrary, I have bought Kindle versions of books that I own in DTV, because I prefer reading on the Kindle & there are some books that I want to have readily available. But I might consider a DTV for an author's autograph.

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?

Yes to reading more & definitely yes to buying more books. Consequently, my TBR list is getting quite long. These boards impact both aspects: I purchase a number of books due to recommendations of other members, or bargain prices. But I would read even more if I didn't spend as much time here.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Since receiving my Kindle in March, I've bought 2 paperbacks vs. 29+ Kindlized books.  One paperback was the fourth in a series that I had discovered on my Kindle, and for some reason the fourth book never became available in Kindle format.  The other was a new author who didn't know much about Kindles and it's up to her publisher anyway.  She was doing a book signing at the store that day.  Her book sounded good, and as an aspiring author myself, I wanted to help her out.

I have no need to buy a physical copy of a book once I have a Kindle version. The whole point of the Kindle (for me, anyway) is to let me travel light and eliminate clutter.

I read about the same as I did before, some everyday, but when I'm on a plane or on a road trip, I might go through a book a day.

Now if only I could Kindlize my wardrobe. That would make traveling that much better.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always read a lot, but since I got the Kindle, I've been reading even more.  It's a convenience thing.  I can slip the Kindle in my purse and take it wherever I go.  It's a lot easier to tote around than a book, especially a hardcover.

Another reason why I purchase mainly Kindle books, besides the convenience, is because we have a very large puppy who likes to eat paper.  To date, I've lost about six DTB books because I forgot to put them up in a high place where he can't reach them.  When I got home, they had been turned into confetti.  It sucks being halfway through a book, just to come home and find that the dog has shredded half of it and somehow has picked the half that you haven't read.  Since the Kindle is always with me, there's no chance of losing a book to a mad paper-chewing pupster.

I have purchased a few DTB books since I've had the Kindle.  They are basically books I've wanted to read that are not currently available in Kindle format.  If a book is available in Kindle format, I'll purchase that over the DTB.  The *only* exception is Stephen King, as I collect his books in DTB format and compulsively have to have every one.

I've got to say that I have purchased more books on my Kindle in the past four months than I have in the past four years in DTB.  It's almost too easy to hit that "one click" button.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Non-fiction books, I still buy the DTBs.  Novels, I get them for my Kindle (free or purchased).  *Exception: I got Stephen King's new book because I am a collector of his books, they are the only fiction DTBs I have in my house (besides the kids' books).

So far I haven't bought a book after having read it on Kindle, and I don't see it ever happening.

Not buying any more/less than before.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

The only books that I have bought since I got my kindle last year for Christmas are children's books and gifts.  I no longer have any desire to read paper, there is just no comparison for me.  I have exactly the font size I need and don't need my reading glasses.  I also can read for longer periods of time without eyestrain.  I love the fact that i don't have to dust my books anymore.  It would have to be something that I just couldn't wait for an ebook format for me to buy it.  I can't think of any that fall into that category.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

As many of the others have already said, my paper book purcchases have gone way down in the past year.  I am a compulsive Terry Pratchett collector, so I did purchase two paper copies of his new book (one from England, one US) as well as the Kindle version.  Other than that, I have only purchased a few collectible children's books, a few technical books and some to give as gifts.  I also have been spending more time at the library because I refuse to pay for the paper version of a book when either the author or publisher has decided not to release it.
The Kindle version is just as real as the print edition.  I have purchased some Kindle books that I already had in paper and then the paper books left the house.  I no longer have room on any of my bookshelves so something has to give.
I have always read for entertainment.  I think the Kindle facilitates that because it is always with me.  If I finish a book while I'm in a waiting room, no problem.  I probably already have 3-4 more lined up ready to read.  If not, I can just turn on the antenna and go find something else.  So in that sense, perhaps I am reading a little more.
I also got a DX a few weeks ago and have been experimenting with PDFs and technical manuals on it.  The results are promising so far - but I think the lack of color will keep me from using just the electronic form on the Kindle.  But it's nice to have an emergency copy that can just stay on there.  Since I travel for work, it will make the stack of things I have to carry much smaller.  And while the DX does not fit in my everyday purse as my other devices do, it fits perfectly in my laptop bag.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When we moved to Mexico I got rid of all my books, except 9, sold them to used book stores, didn't get much money for them either.  We disposed of most of our "things" when we moved.  Since then I replaced my books, some a repurchase, to the tune of over 600 paperbacks.  Since I got my kindle I have not purchased any DTB of any kind.  I am trying to read those I have but find it difficult, so am purchasing those books for my kindle if I really really really want to read them.  There is really no place for me to sell my books, donate to various charities, but individual sale, nope.  So I am giving away piece by piece (or book by book) my paperbacks.

With the kindle I have a tremendous backlog of books to read, and they all fit in one hand.  I have new genres and authors that I make a point to find and purchase.  I don't spend a lot of money for the ebooks, but didn't for the DTBs either.

I have always been a big reader, but with the kindle the TV has disappeared and I read a whole lot more than I would think possible.  Sometimes being here on KB takes away from my reading time, but I do it on purpose, to give me a life.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always been an avid reader and really expected to miss the feel of a DTB.  I hadn't had my KK for a week before I knew I should not have worried.  Holding my Kindle is MUCH more enjoyable than having my hands tire from the weight of a DTB (I love large books if they are well written such as Stephen King and Diana Gabaldon).  Plus, no more paper pages accidentally flipping and losing your place.  My reading volume has more than doubled since I bought my Kindle.  I'm in the "Advancing Age" category - plus I deal with data and a computer all day for work - and my reading used to be limited with DTBs because my eyes would just get too tired.  I can't remember ever stopping reading on my KK because of my eyes bothering me.  No more purchasing DTBs for me.  I do still go to the library for books that are not Kindleized, and as a former library worker, I still enjoy the library experience once in a while.  I look forward to the day when I'm able to access library books using my Kindle because I am not tempted to go to another e-reader to get that capability.  I hope that function is in our Kindle future eventually.  It took me 8 months to save for my KK, and I already have a fund started for whichever Kindle will be next in my life.  My Kindle is always with me - I don't leave home without it!!  I hope I'll never be without a Kindle ever again.


----------



## ines (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice question. Yes, I do read much more, especially when I travel ( quite a bit ), as it's more convenient to bring with me the Kindle than a dozen books. 

Then again, there are three kinds of docs I do prefer not to read on the Kindle:

1- Painting/photography books, as I'd rather see a printed image.

2- Text books from which I need to take down notes, or go over and over them a few times.

3- Poetry. Don't ask me why, I just need to connect physically as part of the reading experience.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Ines. If I read a lot of poetry I think I would want that in DTB form too. It is an art form where I think the font, font size, amount of white space, etc can give a lot to the experience.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I still buy DTBs, albeit, not as many.  

I have bought many more K-books than I would have bought 
if they were all DTBs because I would have to find a place to store 
them and get rid of them when I'm done.  

If I read a book on my K and wanted to pass it to someone who did not
have a K I would buy the book so I could pass it on.

I still go to the library and take out books.  Again, not as much as before.  

I am reading quite a bit more than I've done in the last few years.  I would guess I read 30 or more books pre-K per year, and I know I've read many more than that in the past year since receiving my K.  

deb


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I find I definitely read more (I was already a voracious reader), and the variety has increased along with it.  I share an account with my sister and my husband and will check out books they have bought that normally I wouldn't think would appeal to me.  Also, I purchase without guilt since I don't have the DTB to store or get rid of when I am finished.  The free books have gotten me back into the classics, and I have read and enjoyed independent published books that I never would have found otherwise.  All in all, the Kindle has expanded my choices and my enjoyment of the written word.

I do still buy the occasional DTB book because it is part of a series I collect, I want it for my bookshelf or it will be something to read aloud to my grandchildren (when I ever get any).  And I am a big purchaser of DTBs as gifts.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

_Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? _

I bought a few used books right after I got my Kindle (a new used bookstore had opened up near me) but I've only read one of them. I quickly found that I truly prefer reading on my Kindle, so those are still waiting to be read - some are parts of series. So yes, I've stopped buying printed books for myself.
_
And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? _

Nope, not unless I were buying it as a gift for someone who doesn't have a Kindle. The content is "the real thing" for me, not the physical book.
_
Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?_

Yes. I'm absolutely reading more, and while I might not actually be buying more books, I'm definitely giving publishers and authors more money, because I was primarily buying my books used or getting them from the library pre-Kindle.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

*Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? *

Kindle has not decreased my buying of DTB, although that's what I expected. I'm buying more, because I've also joined LibraryThing and keep finding books there to read which aren't on the Kindle or available via the library or, even if available via ILL, are too long and complicated to try to finish within a borrowing time limit. I actually credit Kindle with this, though, because I'm reading SO much more since I got my first one (May, 200, that it's what I do most of my time, instead of TV or browsing or just about anything, so now when there's a book I _must _ read, I often buy it if necessary.

*And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? *

No. I foresee this happening only if I've mistakenly purchased a Kindle book which I later find out has illustrations I have to have in my collection. I did mistakenly buy a book from a book club (forgot to return the card) which I was already reading on the Kindle. I donated the print version to the local library.

*Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?*

HUGE YES! 
(1) The availability of so many books with me at all times
(2) The ease of downloading something instantly
(3) The huge inventory available via Amazon or free book sites
(4) Portability and convenience

So yes, I read and buy *much *more since I've gotten a Kindle.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

1) No, I only buy books in the stores if I can't download them on the kindle.

2) Yes, read a lot more.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

This is great.  The answers have been interesting and not quite what I've been expecting.  The interesting thing is that the kindle is making people read more and that's a good thing.  I wonder if publishers are aware of this.  Some of the fears seem to be similar to the record business changes with downloads and the advent of TV and the impact on movies.  

The thing to take from this is the story is safe.  It isn't going anywhere.  Like energy is can't be destroyed, only change form (my engineering background showing there).  

Keep the answers coming...


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I have bought a few books since getting my Kindle, but they're from my favorite author and I've got a collection of hardcovers from him already... can't ruin a good set I've been working on so long. That being said, I won't be buying random paperbacks or hardcovers from anyone else if I can get them on the Kindle.  I can't see the need for storytellers ever going away, no matter the delivery system.  There is something really wonderful about losing yourself in a story. I'd tend to think that as the world around us grows more worrisome, the desire for an escape will grow.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The only dtb I have bought since I got my kindle (that wasn't for work and unavailable for Kindle) was a needlework book and Kindle really isn't up to that quality of pictures -- oh, and it wasn't available for Kindle anyway.  

I am reading more and spending more.  I have over 100 samples downloaded on Kindle now.  Anytime I run across something that sounds interesting, I send the sample to my Kindle. Then, when I have time to read, I flip through the samples until I find just what I feel like reading right then.  Now, I always have exactly what I want to read, when I want to read it.  Also, since I am going to start with a free sample I will try a lot of things I wouldn't normally try.  So, I am reading farther afield.  

I have found several new authors that I really enjoy that I would never have found, paid for and tried in my local book store.  

Why on Earth would I buy a dtb when I already have it on Kindle?  (Obviously, if it is color picture dependent, that is different.)  Now, I have bought a few things for Kindle that I already had on paper . . . but that is completely different and just makes sense.  Now, I always have them with me.  

Other than this month when life has intervened, I have been reading two books a week since buying my Kindle in March.  I haven't read at that rate in 20 years or more. 

People who think ebooks are going to kill the publishing industry -- don't get it.  

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## pam (Sep 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?  
Yes.  

And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?  
No.  However the opposite is true, if I have a book that I really like but read in DTB version, I am now buying them again in Kindle version.

Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
Yes.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I am reading more and spending more. I have over 100 samples downloaded on Kindle now. Anytime I run across something that sounds interesting, I send the sample to my Kindle. Then, when I have time to read, I flip through the samples until I find just what I feel like reading right then. Now, I always have exactly what I want to read, when I want to read it. Also, since I am going to start with a free sample I will try a lot of things I wouldn't normally try. So, I am reading farther afield.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


Same here. The ability to sample has led me to purchase books I never would've bought. And the freebies have shown me a few different authors to watch for.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?*

Yes. I've had my Kindle over 18 months and haven't bought a book in that time.

*And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?*

Absolutely not. The Kindle books are the real thing, and they don't need dusting, don't take up space, and their pages won't turn yellow and start to smell musty with age.

*Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?*

I've always been a voracious reader, but the Kindle has changed my patterns a little. The sample feature means I'm more inclined to take a chance on new authors or books different from what I usually read. Since I have a strict book budget and can't begin to afford to buy enough books to satisfy my reading habit, I'm not rereading old favorites as much when I run out of new books and am using the library more. That's also due to the Kindle's sample feature. I use that to find books that sound pretty readable but that aren't ones I'm willing to spend money on. I put a hold on books like that at the library and waltz in and pick them up. No searching around library shelves trying to find something to take home. I try to use most of the book budget to buy ebooks that I know I'll want to reread someday.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

_Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them? _ 
I buy most of my books on my kindle, but I do still buy some DTB. (1) Sometimes I have a great coupon for Borders, and (2) There's a used book store in the town where I live, so I can go get discounted books, and some great conversation with the owner.

_And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing? _ I've never bought a printed book after I bought it in digital format. Although I admit to buying the digital copy even though I owned the printed copy - usually for convenience of vacation, horrible cover art, etc.

_Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?_
I'm reading about the same number of books, but I'm definitely buying more. Sometimes I'll buy a kindle book just because the hardcover from the library is just too heavy to carry around.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't bought any DTB since I bought my kindle 1 year ago....
But, Publishers should be happy anyway.  I read mostly hand me downs or second had books prior to this.  I have over 100 kindle books that I purchased .... so I'm actually spending more...


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't bought any DTB since I bought my kindle.  I am reading much more now, even though I always read a good bit.  What is more, now that I have bought a kindle for my husband, he is reading also.  I think the best thing about the kindle is I am reading authors/genres I probably never would have read before!!  


Dot


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since March 10, 2008 and I haven't bought a paper book for myself since then (except for a cookbook).  I have replaced many of my paper books with Kindle editions and have passed them on to relatives or friends.  Slowly, oh so slowly, my bookshelves are getting a little less cluttered.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Most office supplies I order online these day too now, its probably a matter of time when grocery shopping is done online too


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Most office supplies I order online these day too now, its probably a matter of time when grocery shopping is done online too


Grocery shopping online/home delivery has become pretty big business in the UK


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I suppose I should answer this question myself.  

I'm just getting into the e-reader world, so I don't have a lot of experience.  However, I'm dyslexic so I listen to a lot of audio books and there is a lot of similarity in my reading habits and Kindle readers.  Since I can download a lot of audio books these direct onto my iPod, I don't buy as many paper books or audio books on CDs.  I only buy the physical book or audiobook if it isn't available as a download.  I must admit I do buy paper books when it comes to my favorite authors who I collect.  When it comes to downloads, I do buy more because of the ease and relative cheapness nowadays.

So my answers are:
1. Kinda
2. Only if I'm collecting that author's work
3. Yes.


----------



## markmcak (Oct 11, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I have just about quit buying books that are not formatted for Kindle. I also have quit the library.
I don't buy books at all except the occasional one that my book club are reading and that I can't get on the Kindle.
And finall I am reading much more than I used to before Kindle.

Patrisha


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


We own 3 Kindles in our family - mine, my wife's, and my 87 yo Mom's. We've owned them since 2/08. We have purchased an aggregate 1 (one!) paper book since we got our Kindles. If the book we want to read is not available on Kindle, we simply don't buy it.



> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


Nope. And, IMHO, the eBook IS the "real thing". 



> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


Well, my Mom sure is. She had gotten to the point where she could no long read paper books (she has Parkinson's) and now she can read again.

But as for my wife and myself - we are both avid readers, so the Kindle has made reading MUCH more convenient, but hasn't really affected our buying, or reading, habits too much.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I read more since Kindle (and I read a lot before)

I don't buy any DTBs if I can help it. The whole point (as far as I'm concerned) of ebooks is to keep the clutter down in my house. Also to make it easier to carry books with me when traveling and the like. I love finishing a book on the Kindle when I'm out and about, and being to just instantly start a new one!

All my books went to the used book store or charity. If something's not available for Kindle, I'll just move on to something that is.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

nothing new to add, but here goes

1.  Reading much, much more.  was reading 1 book/month before, now more like 3-4/month

2. yes, buying less DTB.  haven't bought any since getting the kindle.  think i've probably bought more ebooks than i would have bought DTBs - so buying overall is up.  most of the books i've gotten have been "essentially free," ie, <$2.  i have bought LOTR, which i've had on my shelves for 20 yrs(?) in very tattered & well read paperback.

3.  have not bought a DTB of an ebook i liked - probably won't

4.  reading ebooks has caused our family, on occasion to buy 2 copies of a book.  my ebook and a DTB for someone else to read...

5.  it's taken me a long time to switch my music buying to mp3 from CDs.  probably because if i buy a CD, i can get an MP3 on my own.  it's taken almost no time to switch from DTB to ebook.

b


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who offered their comments.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> ...


No I haven't stopped buying DTBs. I love DTBs. I can only think of 1 series of books that I read in ebook form first and bought later in DTB. If I think I will want to keep a hardcopy for posterity then I will just buy the hardcopy instead of the ebook. I'm reading more because of the sample feature. Before I may not have chosen to buy a book because I wasn't sure if I'd like it. The sample feature is actually the biggest thing I like about ebook format, other than it;s easier to read in bed. But I love love love hardcover books and I won't be giving them up. I tend to buy ebook versions of stuff that I don't plan on reading again. Like instant gratification fluff. Stuff that ideally I should just be getting from the library.

The reason I'll never give up my hardcover books is that I know I will have them forever. I don't have to worry about device compatibility. I don't have to worry that Amazon will come zap it off my device one day or that I ran out of "licenses". I'm not buying a book from Amazon the same way I buy a hard copy. I'm buying the right to use it, and I have limited access to it as a result. This is my biggest complaint about ebooks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

*Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?*

Yes, but I read mainly fiction. Work and text books I would buy as I am an avid underliner and the kindle doesnt work well for me for that.

*And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?*

Nope. 
*Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?*

I used to be an avid reader, then Laptops were born so I didnt read as much. The font size and needing glasses made it harder for me to see properly. I dont read newpapers anymore for that reason - I do it all online. That issue has been solved with the kindle. I have to stop this '1click' - it is way too easy to spend money. Although buying kindle books is about half the price of paperbooks here.

Online grocery shopping is huge in Australia and has been for years.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> One of the things talked about paper books vs. e-books is the whole thing about it's hard to cherish a pdf file over a phyiscal book. I suppose it comes down to a person's perception of how they value the book. For some people, it's having the book in their hand and not disk space on a hard drive.
> 
> I'm interested to see if that need/perception is changing.
> 
> For alternative point of view, as a writer, I want my stories to be read, and it doesn't matter if it's a download, paper book, audio or tea cup. It's all about being read--and getting paid for it.


What I lose with ebooks is the unique typeset and paper of a quality hardback. ebooks have a limited choices in font, color and the text is generally pretty jammed together.


----------



## JLGentry (Nov 19, 2009)

I got he Deuce as soon as it came out and have purchased many books with it.  I still buy some hardcopy books if they aren't on Kindle or they have more graphic content that doesn't quite fit as nice on the Kindle.  

I commute to New York City 3-4 days a week.  I have lugged books with me for the hour + train ride each way.  With the Kindle I have a massive selection with me and can even download a new book while I am commuting.  I don't think I will stop buying or borrowing hardcopy books, but my reading experience is enrichened since I got the Kindle.

As a writer who is just finishing my second book I have begun to realize how much more the ebook environment offers authors.  Publishing houses and bookstores make the money by distributing authors works for sale.  As an author, I see the ebook as just another channel of distribution for my work.  And if you want a hardcopy, then a print on demand version is fairly easy to create.  Business-wise, the ebook is actually a better deal for the author, who is why you buy the book anyway.  It offers more control, possibly a higher percent for royalty and the opportunity to retain the ownership of the intellectual capital.  The better, more efficient channel of distribution will do better.  

Bookstores and publishing houses have undergone a consolidation over the past couple of decades that had nothing to do with ebooks.  The downturn was already in flight when online shopping hit.  Every industry does when there is a disruptive technology that leads to change.    

I sympathize with the potential impact to workers and support staff if there is a contraction in the brick and mortar business.  But it may also mean a lot more opportunity.  Think about it.  If more titles get published, then those of us writing ebooks will start running our own little publishing worlds and we will need similar services that the publishing houses have offered, like editing and graphic design.  Those services need to be provided in a manner that fits the new model, not the big publishing house model.  

I am happy with my Kindle.  I love it because it isn't a PC or a web browser.  It is an electronic book and I love books.  I downloaded four of them today!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot, forgive me if I've got it wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.
> 
> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


The only printed books I buy now are the coffee table type where pictures are important. Recipe, cooking, and gardening are the top ones for me.



SimonWood said:


> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


No, not with the regular reads.



SimonWood said:


> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?
> 
> I'm interested in what people think out of idle curiosity. If this gets interesting, I'll write an article on it.


Yes, I have started reading much more. I have actually purchased more kindle books since I bought my kindle than I have in a long time. In 2003 I took a huge pay cut and my budget had to take some cutbacks. Books and periodicals like magazines were one of the things I stopped buying. I still go to the library or sit an a book store to look at a magazine.

Also since the Kindle, I have stopped my home delivery of newspapers. Honestly, the mess and heft of old newspapers is what drove me to a Kindle.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Also since the Kindle, I have stopped my home delivery of newspapers. Honestly, the mess and heft of old newspapers is what drove me to a Kindle.


Couldn't agree more. I was getting a FREE 6-months subscription to the Wall Street Journal. I called to cancel. I told them I would rather pay to read it on Kindle then to deal with it turning up damp more often than not in my driveway with ink getting all over my hands, harder to carry the current edition around with me, needing to put in the recycle bin when I'm done. Nope. Even free is too much.

Elaine
Norman, Oklaoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We still subscribe to the Sunday paper. . . .and they're giving us weekday for free. . . .. when they ask if we want to continue it for money or stop it, we say stop it.   And they don't.  So, we use 'em to heat the house. . .   My brothers were commenting on Thursday that one didn't need a Kindle to read the paper since they come on. . .duh. . .paper. . .or even on line.  I explained that I never read the paper "paper" because I hate the ink, and I wasn't reading the whole paper on line because I didn't want to have to sit in front of a computer.  BUT, now I read at least part of pretty much every article.

My SIL thinks the only part of a paper worth anything are the ads and coupons. . . .so the Kindle would NOT be for her!  I told her I still get the Sunday paper for that very reason.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> ...
> There's a lot of gloom and doom in the publishing world about the death of the printed word since the advent of Kindle and other e-readers, etc., so I have a couple of questions for everyone.


If they mean "death of the printed word _on paper_," then yes, I expect they're right. But that does not mean the death of the _publishing_ of words, just the specifics of _how_ they are published.


> Out of curiosity, since you've bought your Kindle, have you stopped buying printed books in favor of downloading them?


I buy much less in the way of printed books now, but in total I am buying _more_ books, though the vast majority are e-books.


> And if you really like a book that you download, do you go out and buy the printed book afterwards to satisfy tangiable need for the real thing?


No. I have, however, bought a small number of e-books of books I had already bought in print, usually because I no longer had the printed version but wanted to read it again.


> Are you reading/buying more books since you got your Kindle?


Yes, assuming "books" includes "e-books" -- I'm buying much less now in terms of paper books, but a fair amount more in terms of all books. As someone mentioned above, I'm also tending to buy more titles outside of my usual "comfort zone" genres, probably in part because of the ability to sample them so easily before buying.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

As a life-long book and library fanatic, I'm surprised at my response to the Kindle 2. At first I thought I'd use it mostly for travel, but I've only bought ebooks since and also read newspapers and magazines on the Kindle.

It hasn't changed how much I read, just what I'm carrying around. Haven't missed printed books at all and love the idea of saving trees, but I do miss the library and continue to buy printed books as gifts because I want to support the local indie bookstore.

As a writer, the Kindle 2 changed my plans in a big way! There were several agents interested in my manuscripts but I changed my mind when I realized that ebooks were reaching critical mass and that I really liked the format. I pulled the books because I wasn't willing to give up electronic rights and the agents said publishers would want them. We'll see what happens, but in my view it's a whole new world for readers and writers!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Regarding newspapers -

What I do is to go online and choose the articles that interest me every morning. Then I cut and paste the text into a single daily word document which I then convert using Mobipocket Creator. Takes just a few short minutes (you would be surprised how fast one can do this!) and when done, I have a Kindle compatible newspaper perfectly tailored to my interests.

No subscriptions, no cost and I get to cherry pick from a very wide variety of newspapers. Very cool and very easy to do.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

MikeD said:


> Regarding newspapers -
> 
> What I do is to go online and choose the articles that interest me every morning. Then I cut and paste the text into a single daily word document which I then convert using Mobipocket Creator. Takes just a few short minutes (you would be surprised how fast one can do this!) and when done, I have a Kindle compatible newspaper perfectly tailored to my interests.
> 
> No subscriptions, no cost and I get to cherry pick from a very wide variety of newspapers. Very cool and very easy to do.


The AP blogs are nice also. I subscribe to AP politics, world, and science.


----------

